# New Beetle front bumper removal



## lugbug (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok, I am embarassed to admit it but I smacked an old El Camino in the rear at about a 15mph roll. He was stopped and I had the hammer down under acceleration. I think it was a good thing that the impact was a square, direct hit. It folded his old steel, chrome bumper under pretty good but it only did minimal damage to mine! The bumper cover needs to be replaced to make it right and that is where I need help.
I just need some pointers on how big of a job it is to pull the cover. How do the headlights come out, are there any hidden fasteners anywhere, or is this a simple straightforward R &R job, etc.
I would appreciate any advice. Thanks in advance.......


----------



## lugbug (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: New Beetle front bumper removal (lugbug)*

Anybody ever take one of these off?


----------



## lugbug (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: New Beetle front bumper removal (lugbug)*

Would sure like some pointers before I tear into it. Still waiting on the new bumper to come in.....


----------



## tommyleekowalski (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle front bumper removal (lugbug)*

it's kind of a PITA.
leave the fenders attached and pull
off the bumper and fenders as one.
theres about 20 screws for each fender.
the headlights have a little "hook"
for your finger, you pull that hook up
while pushing in a little keeper tab
and the light should slide out.


----------



## lugbug (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: New Beetle front bumper removal (tommyleekowalski)*

Thanks, thats the kind of info I was looking for. I sort of had a feeling it wasn't going to be a simple job. I am planning on doing the whole job myself (painting, remove and replace etc) Just trying to figure out how much time to allow.


----------



## tommyleekowalski (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle front bumper removal (lugbug)*

speak of the devil.......








i just took one apart today.
heres a couple pics.
let me know if you need more, it'll
be going back together in a day or two.


























heres the little "hook" i was talking about.
they are still a hassle to pull out even once
you have them un-locked unfortunately.


----------



## TS2003 (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle front bumper removal (tommyleekowalski)*

I need to bring this question back from the dead, I'm installing a Samco throttle body hose and need to gain access to the top of the inter-cooler... is there some reason to remove the nose and fenders as one unit or can the nose just be removed from the fenders..??? thanks


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle front bumper removal (TS2003)*

It would be a waste of time, its an easy process. just alot of bolts. It all realignes easily..


----------



## TS2003 (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle front bumper removal (Scrubbs)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks... I guess the easy way sometimes beats the hard way huh..???


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle front bumper removal (TS2003)*

i too need to bring this question back from the dead...
i have to replace my A/C Condensor... and i obviously have to remove the Bumper... 
now do i really have to remove the fenders as well?...
i know its easy... its just i have a side skirt attached to it and damn..
that would REALLY freaken suck if i had to do that...

LoL!
let me know ladies... 
thank you...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JohnMR (Jul 8, 2008)

The only way to remove the bumper is when you have the whole noise outside the car, the main reason is because there are two screws per side that holds the bumper together with the fender that when on the car is imposible to unscrew them, don't waiste your time, trust me, I've been in that possition, It's kind of PITA but is the only way to do it.


----------

